# Frog climbing up glass



## dartkeeper (Mar 11, 2008)

One of my b. Azureus is climbing up the VIV cage wall. He is almost to the top. Any thoughts why my might be doing this?


----------



## dartkeeper (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, temps are 74, humidity is 90.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

He's just climbing the viv glass? Probably just exploring. Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## dartkeeper (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, just climbing up the glass. Doesn't looked stressed or anything. Just making sure if there is anything that I need to look for.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Happens all the time with my leucs. and although azureus aren't supposed to be big on climbing I can't think of why they can't so maybe yours just enjoys it.
Maybe he's following some FFs up the glass. The frogs are very athletic and often jump from plant to glass and back and the FFs _do_ climb up the glass to "escape". 
The frogs use the corners alot and often climb up a bit then slide down partly when the condensation on the glass makes it slippery. They will repeat this until they reach the top. 
The temps. are higher near the top because of the lights.

So enjoy the show and make sure they can't climb out.


----------



## dartkeeper (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds great! Thanks for the quick replies. The only way he could get out is if he is strong enuf to push the glass up from underneath. If he is, then I will be rich! LOL!


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

I see mine do that to catch the FF's hanging out around the top of the tank.


----------

